# There and Back Again, A Metro Grade Tale



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

This review is a few weeks overdue.

A while back I made a trade with "The magnificent" Mister Magpie. He sent me the PPP and I sent him several mesquite forks. I must add that he has done wonders with them, except for one. The one he sent off to Metropolicity who made these.

After he made the Mesquitos, I received a request from him for my address. I then waited for a sweet little surprise in the mail and received this:

















This thing is truly awesome!

The nice piece of mesquite has returned back home after spending a nice vacation in Canada at the spa. I can also brag that I definitely have one of a rare collection being that mine is labeled SUPERNATURAL, a name that he has now renamed to his Unnatural line.

Metro's work is top notch as is his business practice! The lines are clean and well fitted. The finish is even and smooth. This little shooter fits the hand nicely and the small bands he has on it send bb's and 1/4" steel down range nicely.

I will highly recommend Metro Grade to anyone.

Thanks again Eric


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

That's quite the slingshot you got there, happy shooting.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

????so nice 
Cheers


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr Magpie and Metropolicity are both super guys. Good looking lil shooter too.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

You got a beautiful slingshot there Parnell. I am so grateful you participated in this trade which sent this whole thing in motion. And I still think there needs to be a mesquito reunion...but meeting in the middle (somewhere in Wyoming) doesn't seem exotic enough (sorry Wyoming).

Darren


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Mesquito Cloud Club! Your welcome Parnell! Happy shoot friend!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind comments.

Wyoming is pretty barren...I was just there a couple of weeks ago. Maybe someday The Mesquito cloud can take a sting at ECST.


----------

